# [SOLVED] rsync mkstemp failed: Operation not permitted

## Joseph_sys

I'm trying to rsync files between HD and memory stick but I'm getting a strange error:

```
rsync mkstemp failed: "file_name" Operation not permitted
```

I can use "cp" without any errors.

The command I'm using is standard:

```
rsync -av --delete source destination
```

Last edited by Joseph_sys on Mon Aug 18, 2008 11:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Joseph_sys

Got it, since stick is FAT file format it should be:

```
 rsync --rtuv --modify-window=1 source destination
```

FAT filesystems don't support POSIX semantics.

----------

